# Figuring Out Ownership of Land/Spaces?



## barefootinbabylon (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey y'all ~ 

Was just wondering how one goes about... well, what I stated in the above title, basically. I know there are online databases with ownership of houses and buildings (perhaps it's just of foreclosed properties; I'm not sure), but I was wondering if there are any such websites with listings of land ownership and the like. Much thanks if you can point me in the right direction!


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 27, 2012)

try the local probate court.


----------



## nellie g (Mar 27, 2012)

online county tax maps are the best way to figure this stuff out hear in n.c.. you can search for the tax map of the county your in, on google, then use the interactive website to find the property. then you should have an option to find ownership/contact info, as well as history and back tax's info. hear in rural n.c. it takes 5 min to do it, but i dont know if its that easy in a city. i dont think there would be any large online resource for the whole country, since property info is constantly changing and is only relative locally. so definitely look locally (city, county). hope this helps you out.


----------



## Kamera (Mar 27, 2012)

its always different depending on where u are. what i use to do was get the street address and look it up on ur local assessors offices website. They might give u a name but they might not, if they dont then copy down the assessment number and the parcel number and go down to the local assessors office and look it up on there computers.


----------



## nellie g (Mar 27, 2012)

what area are you checking out?


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 28, 2012)

in rural oklahoma I was able to get all that info at the county treasury dept. webpage. in the late "90"s in columbus,OH I went to probate court to find out who owned my squat. the info is public access but their is a federal law that sealed the real estate docs of active soldiers, so if they won't tell you who owns your squat that means your squat is owned by someone with a big gun and the backing of the US government.


----------

